# Dog Car Seat Crash Test Results



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Only 4 dog car restraints passed crash test. Here was a piece that the Today Show broadcast on crash results. I have to look into getting one of these for Tyler. They are the: 
*Sleepypod Clickit Utility
*Gunner Kennel G1 Intermediate with Strength Rated Anchor Straps
*Sleepypod Mobile Pet Bed with PPRS Handilock.
* PetEgo Jet Set Forma Frame Carrier with ISOFIX-Latch Connection 

Here's the script with the info. Pet owner alert: Most restraints for pets in cars fail crash tests - TODAY.com


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting this here and on FB. I need to get one of these too or 2 of these too!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You're welcome, Kim. It's maddening that there are no laws and regulations like the child car seats have. I think I might get the one that's restraint and use it with his car seat which he loves to sleep in. I have to see that both can work together.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I didn't look at the ones they listed yet. All I have is the small size Snoozer. Trissie is too small for it still. I'd love to get something for both of them-I don't think I'll be taking them together in the car that much.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm looking at the Sleepypod Mobile Pet Bed. But it is very expensive. I hate to think the two I have are not safe!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I feel the same, Sherry. The Sleepypods are pricey--and to buy 2 is a lot. Did you see the Clicket is $90, which is lower than the others, but I'm thinking the extra small may still be too big. I was going to contact their customer service and get their suggestions.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That is even scary to watch. I think I should get one of the more safety ones.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm looking at the last one and wonder if 2 can fit into the Medium. Wayfair.com seems to have the best price on it. $127 with shipping included. I know that Lacie will HATE giving up for snoozer seat.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm looking at the last one and wonder if 2 can fit into the Medium. Wayfair.com seems to have the best price on it. $127 with shipping included. I know that Lacie will HATE giving up for snoozer seat.


The Pet Ego? Lynn, is that with the latch? Sherry pointed out that the bag and latch are sold separately. So, the total is near to $200.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kim - thanks for the info. I just went through the reviews of this on Amazon and they are VERY mixed. Appears that the bag runs much smaller than estimated and that it doesn't hold up well. Here is also a crash test video that I found online.
https://vimeo.com/133808960

Think I'll love at the others. I thought that because it snapped into the seat belt, that was all that was needed with this one.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sleepy pod seems to be able to hold 2 dogs and here is their test crash video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9lIE_fnnSE

Reviewing the reviews on Amazon -- this looks good. It runs about $170 including shipping. This is cheaper than buying 2 Click-its and I think the girls will enjoy it more than the Click-It.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kim - thanks for the info. I just went through the reviews of this on Amazon and they are VERY mixed. Appears that the bag runs much smaller than estimated and that it doesn't hold up well. Here is also a crash test video that I found online.
> https://vimeo.com/133808960
> 
> 
> Think I'll love at the others. I thought that because it snapped into the seat belt, that was all that was needed with this one.


I didn't realize that there were 2 separate parts either--it's somewhat deceiving. Oh, that's good to know about the mixed reviews--thanks. It's always good to read user reviews. I also did a little research this morning on the Center for Pet Safety site. Here's the link for that:

CPS 2015 Top Performing Crate and Carriers

The PetEgo actually seemed to do well in the testing. I was really surprised by some of the results of the Pet Seat Pilot Study. Like the link that Susan posted from the Today Show, the results are frightening!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- although I love you for posting the info, I hate you for making my life more confusing. It's only my real 2nd day of retirement and all I seem to be doing is researching the safety stuff. I am about 90% sure I will go with the Sleepypod Mobile Bed, but now I need to decide if I can use one Medium for Lacie and Breeze or if I should get 2 Minis. I do want them to be safe!!! And the test videos from the Today Show were truly alarming. Who knew???? The Sleepypod not only has a Crash Test Video but even one taken from inside the Sleepypod during the crash and the reviews all seem really good.

So what do others think?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And -- the part about the Handilock -- does anyone know if that comes standard with the Sleepypod Mobile Bed? I don't seem to be able to fine any separate info on it even on the Sleepypod website. It does show accessories but this is not listed as an accessory.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lynn,

I contacted Sleepypod this morning to get more information on whether the Clicket harness is okay for Tyler and also about getting one product for the two of them--namely the mobile bed. And some general information.

As soon as I hear back from them, I will let you know. See, I'm saving you some research/work time on your first day of no work:wub:

xo
Kim


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> And -- the part about the Handilock -- does anyone know if that comes standard with the Sleepypod Mobile Bed? I don't seem to be able to fine any separate info on it even on the Sleepypod website. It does show accessories but this is not listed as an accessory.


I wondered about the handilock as well. There were 2 different videos on the sleepy pod, one with that passed and one without that did not pass. Very confusing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm looking at the last one and wonder if 2 can fit into the Medium. Wayfair.com seems to have the best price on it. $127 with shipping included. I know that Lacie will HATE giving up for snoozer seat.


Thank you so much for posting the information, Sue. This is such an important topic and one that I always worry about.

The same here with Snowball as far as he Snoozer console seat. He loves it ... and, often does snooze in it. I had purchased the larger one for him on the recommendation of the gal who had helped me at the time. One of the questions she had asked me is if he likes to stretch out a lot. So, even though the smaller one would have been fine ... this one has been perfect for him.

At the time, I had also ordered the special safety harness that he wears every time when in the carseat. 

We really had a very bad scare not too long ago when a vehicle went through a red light and was just a few inches away from crashing into us. I was terrified and so worried about Snowball from the impact I felt when Felix hit the brakes. However, Snowbal's safety harness held him in for sure. 

I realize though that things can be different when a vehicle actually collides with another one. So, I will be checking out the information you provided for us.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I have the same safety harnesses for my girls and they _*say *_that they have been crash tested. But now I'm worried that they are not safe enough. I have 2 snoozers and can't remember if I got the medium or the large (I think the large). Together they take up my entire back seat which is fine and both have 2 harness attachments. When I got these I only had Lacie and Tilly, and Jerry and I did some longer road trips and the girls liked to stretch out. Then as I added Secret and Breeze, there was still room to attach 2 per seat and still have lots of room for both fluffs (per seat) to stretch out. 

Since Jerry has passed, the girls normally just run errands with me which mean no long trips, but now that I'm retired, who knows -- maybe we will be taking to the road (but I doubt it as I hate to drive). 

If I do go with the Sleepypod Bed, I might just go ahead and get 2 regulars so that everyone has more room (although when we're home the girls all snuggle together so maybe they would prefer being together in one).

Kim -- I would really appreciate any info you get back from the company before I make a final decision. 

I know we all want the fluffs to be as safe as possible, so I really do appreciate it that Sue brought this to our attention.


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*I'm thinking about going with the clickit sport I feel like in an accident our babies will probably feel like they are being squished in a pod..idk my opinion and also more room for people to sit in the back with.*


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Absolutely, Lynn. I put a list of questions together. I'll call if they don't write me back tomorrow.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*NOTE ON SLEEPYPOD CLICKIT HARNESS:*

I looked more closely at the Sleepypod Clickit Harness and it won't work for most of our fluffs. I measured both Breeze (5.2 lbs) and Lacie (6.4 lbs) as shown on the Sleepypod website. Breeze measured 23" and Lacie measured 25". It says that the XS (the smallest they have) is made for a measurement of 31-35" and that if the fluff's measurement is less than 31" that the harness will not work.

So the Sleepypod Clickit Harness will probably not work for most of our fluffs.


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *NOTE ON SLEEPYPOD CLICKIT HARNESS:*
> 
> I looked more closely at the Sleepypod Clickit Harness and it won't work for most of our fluffs. I measured both Breeze (5.2 lbs) and Lacie (6.4 lbs) as shown on the Sleepypod website. Breeze measured 23" and Lacie measured 25". It says that the XS (the smallest they have) is made for a measurement of 31-35" and that if the fluff's measurement is less than 31" that the harness will not work.
> 
> So the Sleepypod Clickit Harness will probably not work for most of our fluffs.


*Oh no thank you for letting me know. Maybe I can call customer service about a custom order in the future. If not I have to figure something else out. Darn.*


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *NOTE ON SLEEPYPOD CLICKIT HARNESS:*
> 
> I looked more closely at the Sleepypod Clickit Harness and it won't work for most of our fluffs. I measured both Breeze (5.2 lbs) and Lacie (6.4 lbs) as shown on the Sleepypod website. Breeze measured 23" and Lacie measured 25". It says that the XS (the smallest they have) is made for a measurement of 31-35" and that if the fluff's measurement is less than 31" that the harness will not work.
> 
> So the Sleepypod Clickit Harness will probably not work for most of our fluffs.


Yes, I measured Riley and it's too big for him. And he's 10 1/2 lbs. His measurements were a loose 29.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sherry -- I thought about Tilly who was about 10.5 lbs like Riley. I thought it would still be too big for her -- so apparently it probably would have been too big.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So I just got off the phone with the SleepyPod people who make the Clickit. Indeed the 31" is the smallest they come at this point which is too big for most of our furkids. It's sort of a figure 8 measurement but it's still too big. She suggested instead either the Sleepypod mobile pet bed which is round or the Sleepypod atom which is more rectangular. Tyler is so used to sitting in his car seat with nothing over him that I truly doubt he'll be happy in an enclosure. But she did say I could return it if it's within 30 days and in good condtion. I begged her to please talk to the powers that be about designing one for a smaller dog. I told her they would have a lot of sales from our forum and from FB. She said she would pass it on. Frustrating!
Just saw the question about the handi lock. They said that they don't come with the Atom but they come with the Sleepy Pod BUT that the warehouse is out of them right now and will be getting more in so if you buy one and send proof of purchase to them then they will send it to you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> So I just got off the phone with the SleepyPod people who make the Clickit. Indeed the 31" is the smallest they come at this point which is too big for most of our furkids. It's sort of a figure 8 measurement but it's still too big. She suggested instead either the Sleepypod mobile pet bed which is round or the Sleepypod atom which is more rectangular. Tyler is so used to sitting in his car seat with nothing over him that I truly doubt he'll be happy in an enclosure. But she did say I could return it if it's within 30 days and in good condtion. I begged her to please talk to the powers that be about designing one for a smaller dog. I told her they would have a lot of sales from our forum and from FB. She said she would pass it on. Frustrating!
> Just saw the question about the handi lock. They said that they don't come with the Atom but they come with the Sleepy Pod BUT that the warehouse is out of them right now and will be getting more in so if you buy one and send proof of purchase to them then they will send it to you.


I just told Kim that I didn't think I could get my two in an enclosed bed! Riley won't even sit in Sissy'e stroller! Darn it! I was excited about the Clickit!! I think I'll just keep what I have!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi All:

I, too, spoke to a rep at Sleepypod. I continued Susan's thread in another here:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-...tinued-spoke-sleepypods-customer-service.html

I asked a bunch of questions and then had an idea for a possible bulk or wholesale proposition for them if we have a lot of buyers.

xo
Kim


----------

